# Hot Flashes In A 29 Rls!



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Hi, All -

Just took our new 2009 Sydney 29 RLS out for its maiden voyage (dry camping on generators), and wanted to get your option.....

We had dual Honda 2000s powering us over the weekend. When we ran the AC overnight, my hubby and I felt that it was hot at times in that front bedroom (not THAT kind of hot, LOL!! Rather, temperature-wise!).









The thermostat was set at 68 degrees. Our guests in the rear living area felt OK, but also said it was a little on the hot side at times throughout the night. Outside temps were only in the low/mid 80s.

We're heading out next weekend to a campground with full hookups, so we'll have more time to play around with the thermostat. I'm hoping that perhaps we just need to do the obvious and take the temp down a few notches.......hopefully that will fix the hot flashes! (I saw the other posts about installing a 2nd AC, but I"m hoping we don't have to go that route!)

For anyone who has this model, or a similar one with a secluded front bedroom surrounded almost entirely by walls, are you hot too?!? I noticed there is only ONE vent in the ceiling in that front bedroom area!


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

I've noticed that there is a lot of "deadband" in the air conditioning temperature controls. What I do to make up for it is leave the fan speed on "low"instead of "auto". This seems to even out the temperature throughout the Outback, and has the added benefit of leveling out the noise when the compressor kicks on.

Happy Camping,

Gary


----------



## Dan L (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi,

I also keep our ac set to at the low setting. I have to tell you, last summer I had set the fan to the high setting and set the ac to 64 and I swear it was as cold as a meat locker.

Hope you have better luck on your next trip.

Dan


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

We thought the same thing, except with the furnace having cold flashes!! When we asked our dealer about it, they said it was the "deadband" whatever as referenced in an earlier post on this thread. We haven't yet had the need for AC here in Vermont since we only got to mid 80's daytime here this week for the first time!!
What interior did you get?
TTFN
Ember


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

How many A/C ducts are in the front bedroom and how far is the run from the A/C? You may have partly open ducts from the A/C and I'm thinking that there is only one duct to the front bedroom and it's the longest run from the A/C . James


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

We leave the AC fan on low to keep moving air. It works for us. You may want to swap out the difusers that the factory put in with one with an adj damper. That way you could close the middle ones and push more air up front. I had to add a duct in the back bed area and add a adj difuser in the bathroom. The back bed room would bake with the curtain closed. I also tinted the windows in the bed aera to help. So far so good.


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Thanks everyone for all the comments and suggestions (which I plan to try!). You guys are awesome!

Ember - we got the Russet interior (no choice as this was the ONLY unit around the NJ area that we could get our hands on right away and we were sold on the floorplan). We love it. I have to say though that I loved the color of our old 02 OB 28 BHS better than any other I've seen. I think it was only out that one year (it was an OB by LiteWay.....)

GarethsDad - there's only one. I would say the actual AC unit is right about in the middle of the camper, so it's about half way to the bedroom area.

Thanks again and I hope we fare better this weekend with all this 90 degree NJ heat!!

thanks!

go6car


----------

